# Trading Crypto with a dart



## Garpal Gumnut (2 June 2021)

I'm too chicken to trade Crypto short or using derivatives. So I'd only go long. I just found a lazy few k that were resting in an old Commercial Banking Company of Sydney deposit account book from when I sold an unloved Arnage to Rene. 

Has anyone any experience with using a dart as to timing of entry long on BTC or ETH. 

I was thinking of setting up a clock face image on my stock picking dart board and using the time picked by drawing a radius from the bullseye to the edge.

I would then use TA to exit, hopefully with a profit. 




gg


----------



## moXJO (2 June 2021)

Dart a shtcoin.

Ramp said shtcoin across: forums, reddit, Twitter, elon musks Twitter comments.

Pick the colour of your lambo.

Alternatively:
 make your own shtcoin.
Rug the buyers of your shtcoin.

Pick the colours of your two lambos.

Possible reality:

Own a lot of shtcoin...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2021)

Definitely don't use the dart on the Baseball Cards. For them, mint condition delivers the optimal trading value.


----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

I genuinely think this is the approach to take with crypto now too. They've essentially invented an entire new asset class.


----------



## moXJO (2 June 2021)

over9k said:


> I genuinely think this is the approach to take with crypto now too. They've essentially invented an entire new asset class.




I have a whole heap of 'moxjocoin' you might be interested in then.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 June 2021)

Because of all the useful replies, perhaps indicating optimism tinged with caution, I will do some paper trading with $US buying ETH, before committing the late Rene's money to a trade. 

As luck would have it the first dart has landed on 6.06 *pm* today, and thus it will be. I will paper trade long at that auspicious time. To save bellows of indignation from those who would believe I would not be truthful I will exit ETH at 6.06 *am* in two days time less 12 hours. These times will be Townsville time, none of your Summer/Daylight saving nonsense. 

So no TA. 

The interval of 1.5 days should give Elon Musk a chance to foil my plan by tweeting, ETH to halve in value and then quadruple, and numerous BTC traders to visit their American dentists and have their braces tightened.  

gg


----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

moXJO said:


> I have a whole heap of 'moxjocoin' you might be interested in then.



Does it happen to be related to mixocoin, courtesy of this dashing young lady?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Because of all the useful replies, perhaps indicating optimism tinged with caution, I will do some paper trading with $US buying ETH, before committing the late Rene's money to a trade.
> 
> As luck would have it the first dart has landed on 6.06 *pm* today, and thus it will be. I will paper trade long at that auspicious time. To save bellows of indignation from those who would believe I would not be truthful I will exit ETH at 6.06 *am* in two days time less 12 hours. These times will be Townsville time, none of your Summer/Daylight saving nonsense.
> 
> ...



I have decided to buy in $AUD to save on any rapid changes in currency causing confusion. thus my entry for ETH at 6.06pm is $3520.11

gg


----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

What made you choose ETH gumnut?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 June 2021)

over9k said:


> What made you choose ETH gumnut?



It aligns more with my values, ... I did look at BTC v  ETH. ETH seems to be more of a platform vs BTC which is pure currency. It is also cheaper than BTC. I'm no expert. 

My crypto app tells me BTC is up 5%. Unsure over what timeframe.  I've never had so many notifications in my digital life. 

ETH is now 7.06 pm $3552.65.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My crypto app tells me BTC is up 5%. Unsure over what timeframe.



Unless I'm mistaken, being a 24/7 gig, any percentages shown are on a rolling 24 hour timeframe... which can take a bit of getting the head around  🎠
It's a constant carousel


----------



## over9k (2 June 2021)

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised to see a whole new exchange created for crypto like the CME but in another city. 

They tend to break the asset class exchanges up like that so I suspect that's what will happen eventually. It'll be one of those "ok we'll accept this as real currency but here are the conditions" kind of things.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 June 2021)

$3511.89. 

I'm down $8 after one day. Where will it all end as my granny used say.

gg


----------



## qldfrog (3 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> $3511.89.
> 
> I'm down $8 after one day. Where will it all end as my granny used say.
> 
> gg



you will notice an overall rise during night, then a fall during day(in oz) trend
 so buy this afternoon, put a sell and if you can a SL, and  cash your free meal tomorrow, rinse and repeat


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> you will notice an overall rise during night, then a fall during day(in oz) trend
> so buy this afternoon, put a sell and if you can a SL, and  cash your free meal tomorrow, rinse and repeat



Haha ha. 

Well noted frog. 

gg


----------



## rederob (3 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm too chicken to trade Crypto short or using derivatives. So I'd only go long. I just found a lazy few k that were resting in an old Commercial Banking Company of Sydney deposit account book from when I sold an unloved Arnage to Rene.
> 
> Has anyone any experience with using a dart as to timing of entry long on BTC or ETH.
> 
> ...



You can be significantly less discerning when using the proper Dart!



Unlike a conventional car it offers simplicity as to where it lands.
For example, when a throw lands on:

the bumper -  expect a  huge return.  The Dart requires *pinpoint accuracy* for this
the grill - expect your dough to be cooked.  The Dart has no grill
the hood - expect to be robbed blind.  The Dart has no hood
The headlights - expect a brighter outcome, but only if the throw was a turn on
the fenders - expect sideways movement. The Dart has no fenders
the windscreen - expect  a wipeout!
the front seat - go short.  The Dart, being a convertible vehicle, suggests this is a good bet
the back seat - go long.  The Dart has no back seat!
the boot - expect to kicked off the site.  
Trust the Dart, Sir GoGgo


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> you will notice an overall rise during night, then a fall during day(in oz) trend
> so buy this afternoon, put a sell and if you can a SL, and  cash your free meal tomorrow, rinse and repeat



If it was that simple, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## qldfrog (3 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> If it was that simple, everyone would be doing it.



Well , i do..obviously not a golden rule but..that pays for the coffees with a 1.5k trading capital...usually ripple btc and eth are used


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2021)

all good, ; it's just that I don't feel confident enough, not wishing to subsidise your morning hit


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 June 2021)

$3661.03.

Up about $140.00 

gg


----------



## moXJO (3 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> $3661.03.
> 
> Up about $140.00
> 
> gg



Dude that's like 4 coffees worth of profit in Sydney.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2021)

Kopi Luwak ,🍑☕👍


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 June 2021)

I am out at $3659.68.

Initial stake $3511.89

Profit.            $147.79

Due to @qldfrog noting a diurnal trading opportunity I have. in my paper trade, imediately re-entered at $3659.68 and will exit in approx 36 hours at 6.06 pm Saturday to test his theory.

gg


----------



## basilio (4 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Kopi Luwak ,🍑☕



Go for it 









						I tried a cup of the 'most expensive coffee in the world' — here's why it's a tourist trap you shouldn't buy into
					

Kopi Luwak is coffee made from beans digested by a civet. Balinese farmers have touted for generations that it is the best-tasting coffee. I tried it. It's nothing special.




					www.businessinsider.com.au


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am out at $3659.68.
> 
> Initial stake $3511.89
> 
> ...



I couldn't resist having a peek at ETH atm 8.43 pm Townsville True Time. ( TTT )

$3441.41

I'm down over $200 on this second paper trade, but it is evening TTT so @qldfrog 's system is running true. 

Will I panic. NO. Anyone spare me some change for a Kopi Luwak.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 June 2021)

$3,513.17 at 8.21 am.

gg


----------



## charlsie (5 June 2021)

looking forward to this thread. so far for my journey into crypto;
lost on bitcoin BTC
lost on telcoin TEL
winning on gold AUS
winning on XRP (Rippl XRP
i'm holding the wins and hoping the gold will be a hedge
the following is what i think and not to be taken as fact and anyone is welcome to support or contradict/ correct me.
ATM i'm led to believe that the ATO can't see into the platforms used to transact these coins, however they can monitor what goes in and out of your bank accounts, thus being able to judge any gains made and so declarable to them. 
i'm using coinspot to buy and sell.
GG i wasn't looking to hijack your thread, just wanting to declare the skin i have in the same game and will enjoy everyone's thoughts


----------



## againsthegrain (5 June 2021)

charlsie said:


> looking forward to this thread. so far for my journey into crypto;
> lost on bitcoin BTC
> lost on telcoin TEL
> winning on gold AUS
> ...




I am pretty sure I read many times that ATO are getting data from exchanges and matching it direct to tax returns that will lodged... there is nowhere to hide


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 June 2021)

Cryptocurrency under the microscope this tax time
					

The Australian Taxation Office (ATO) is concerned that many taxpayers believe their cryptocurrency gains are tax free or only taxable when the holdings are cashed back into Australian dollars.




					www.ato.gov.au


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 June 2021)

$3601.41 at 3.01 pm. 

I am climbing back towards break-even on my second trade as @qldfrog predicted. 

@Dona Ferentes post re. ATO will not apply to this paper trade were it real, unless.....

gg


----------



## charlsie (5 June 2021)

thanks to againstthegrain and donna for the heads up....what do they say about death and taxes.....


----------



## qldfrog (5 June 2021)

againsthegrain said:


> I am pretty sure I read many times that ATO are getting data from exchanges and matching it direct to tax returns that will lodged... there is nowhere to hide



I am using an Aussie exchange so assume the ATO knows it all;
would be different with an O/S exchange as i doubt they monitor/can monitor these


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> @Dona Ferentes post re. ATO will not apply to this paper trade were it real, unless.....



Dart; or is it a paper aeroplane


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 June 2021)

$3612.77 was my exit point at 6.06pm TTT this evening
$3659.68 was my entry point at 6.06am TTT yesterday

A $47 loss give or take a drop of Kopi Luwak. 

I will wait until 6.06 am tomorrow morning and enter paper trading ETH x 1, exiting tomorrow evening, to test @qldfrog 's theory. 

As to @Dona Ferentes' distressing news on the ATO, I presume once the borders open I will be able to fly to Miami for an ETH Conference and claim from my taxable income reasonable business class airfares and Mar-A-Lago accomodation and munch canapés with The Donald. 

gg


----------



## qldfrog (5 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> $3612.77 was my exit point at 6.06pm TTT this evening
> $3659.68 was my entry point at 6.06am TTT yesterday
> 
> A $47 loss give or take a drop of Kopi Luwak.
> ...



In your tongue in cheek comment,i hope that indeed all taxpayers will not forget to claim their associated costs,and very soon claim their losses on cryptos.i would actually not be surprised if this costs the ATO overall.
if you indeed believe cryoto currencies are a transfer of money from the suckers to the scammers in many cases,it is great relief knowing the ATO is willingly ready to take its share of the losses😊


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 June 2021)

$3369.01 is my entry point at 6.06 am TTT this cold morning in North Queensland ( 18C ) . I am pleased to have sold my ETH yesterday evening.

ETH seems to necessitate the wearing of garlic as it is not a safe-at-night commodity. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 June 2021)

$3508.26 exit this pm

$3369.01 entry this am

$ 139.25  profit

A true day trading crypto is ETH.

gg


----------



## peter2 (6 June 2021)

@Garpal Gumnut  I'm shocked. Tell me you weren't working on the week-end!  How can you face the patrons at the Breakfast Creek Hotel? 

I know. Tell them your "man" did all the dirty work on your behalf.


----------

